# Indemnité d'entretien



## Moumoune14 (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, je vais avoir une petite au mois de mai. Les parents apporterons à manger pour leur petite. J' ai une garde de 10h par jour sur 4 jours. Combien dois je prendre ou pas par jour. Merci d'avance


----------



## Pioupiou (27 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Le minimum légal sera de 4,01€ pour 10h au 1/1/23. 
Vous pouvez prendre plus, les prix sont libre est sont à négocier.


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Décembre 2022)

Mais vous ne pouvez pas prendre en dessous des 4.01 euros ... les PE ont juste à s'y plier !!! par contre si vous faites réchauffer les repas de cet enfant et lavez ses récipients (ce que je faisais) n'hésitez pas à prendre quelques centimes d'euros en plus je vous le recommanderais çà serait à refaire je ferais ainsi !!! expliquez pourquoi à vos PE les IE pour les choses courantes mais là c'est un surplus !!!


----------



## Moumoune14 (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, pioupiou et angéle. Les parents se sont renseignés et ils me disent que comme ils apportent le mangé de la petite les frais d'entretien sont de 2,65. Ils disent que 4,01 c'est trop cher pour un enfant qui aura seulement 5 mois. Je leur ai conseillé de regarder la convention collective des assistantes maternelles.


----------



## kikine (29 Décembre 2022)

Moumoune14 a dit: 


> Bonjour, pioupiou et angéle. Les parents se sont renseignés et ils me disent que comme ils apportent le mangé de la petite les frais d'entretien sont de 2,65. Ils disent que 4,01 c'est trop cher pour un enfant qui aura seulement 5 mois. Je leur ai conseillé de regarder la convention collective des assistantes maternelles.


des parents comme ça c'est très mauvais signe dès le départ...
ça sent le conflit qui viendra tôt ou tard donc perso je ne signe aucun contrat avec eux


----------



## abelia (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, d'accord avec kikine. De toute façon 4,01 pour 10 h c'est le minimum légal, donc ils n'ont pas le choix.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Décembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas une question d'âge de l'enfant qui n'a rien à voir là dedans. 
De plus les indemnités de repas et celles d'entretien sont deux choses différentes. 
Invitez ce parent à se plaindre auprès du législateur. 
C'est une obligation à laquelle il doit se plier et il peut déjà s'estimer heureux que vous ne soyez pas au dessus du barème légal  pour les indemnités d'entretien. 
Avec un parent employeur de ce type pour moi pas d'heure complémentaires possible, pas de souplesse.  C'est le genre à vouloir le bras quand on lui donne la main.


----------



## Marine35 (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, si vous qui préparez les repas, ils devraient vous régler des indemnités repas en plus de l’IE. Les repas ne sont pas inclus dans l’IE. Il y a une grille tarifaire des IE avec un taux minimum obligatoire. Si ils commencent à chipoter sur ça, ce n’est pas bon signe. J’imagine qu’aucun contrat n’a été signé pour le moment et y’a de fortes chances que les 40h hebdo passent à 30h au moment de la signature ( c’est fréquent)


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Décembre 2022)

Les parents employeurs devront estimer le prix moyen des repas préparés par eux. Vous devrez intégrer ce montant x par le nombre de repas dans le calcul de vos revenus sur votre déclaration de revenus annuelle. Le montant déterminé devra être précisé au contrat de travail ou faire l'objet d'une attestation écrite de l'employeur. 
Vous n.aurez pas d'indemnités de repas à fait figurer sur les bulletins de salaire si c'est l'employeur qui fourni les repas. 
L'indemnité d'entretien c'est autre chose. Elle ne peut pas être négociée par les parties contractantes au moins pour la part correspondant au minimum garanti par décret. C'est en quelque sorte un minimum légal. Un futur parent employeur qui voudrait s'exonérer du respect de ses obligations légales, ça ne m'inspire pas confiance !


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Décembre 2022)

Wouah ils confondent IE et IR ! les IE pour 10h seront au 1/1/2023 à 4.01 euros pour 10het même plus si vous comptez comme je vous l'ai soumis le lavage des plats et électricité en plus pour les repas non fournis ! ils ne peuvent donner moins c'est LA LOI ! vous avez déjà signé avec eux ? parce que moi j'y réfléchis plutôt 2 fois qu'une ! çà sent les embrouilles pour tout ATTENTION !


----------



## bidulle (29 Décembre 2022)

à mon avis les parents confondent indemnité d'entretien et indemnité de repas.

il faut absolument bien leur expliquer et si jamais ça n'est pas ça, que ce n'est pas une confusion : et bien NE PAS SIGNER avec eux car là ça ne va pas aller du tout !


----------



## Moumoune14 (29 Décembre 2022)

Non, j'ai pas encore signé le contrat. Je vais en reparlé avec eux. Si je vois que sa coince encore avec autre chose, je ne signerai pas le contrat. Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## pommedamour26 (29 Décembre 2022)

Ils n’ont qu’à regarder sur le simulateur d’indemnités journalières qui est sur le service public.fr où elles sont calculées 
C’est le montant minimum à appliquer moi je fais comme ça au moins c’est un site officiel et voient que ce n’est pas moi qui choisit le tarif mais qu’il est réglementé avec un minimum légal


----------



## Ariv42 (29 Décembre 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## Nounousand02 (30 Décembre 2022)

Moi je prend 3.95euro/ jour .
pour une semaine à 38h je fais 2jour 9h et 2jour 10h donc 4jour×3.95=15.80 / si je fais avec le mini légal sa me ferai 2×3.61+2×4.01=15.24  . Je peut laisser comme sa du coup ?


----------



## Griselda (30 Décembre 2022)

Les PE sont les responsables légaux de ce qu'ils déclarent et te paie.
Ça doit correspondre à ce qui est écrit au contrat et ne peux être en dessous du minimum légal à l'instant T.
Si ton contrat dit que c'est 3.95€/jour pour une journée de 9h, néanmoins au 1er janvier pour une journée de 10h ça ne peut pas être en dessous de 4.01 et non 3.95. Si le PE respecte la loi et ton contrat il fera donc 3.95/jour de 9h et 4.01/jour de 10h.

Mais en faisant la déclaration sur PAJEmploi il ne fait que noter le résultat de l'opération sans le détail, donc le résultat peut passer pour dans les clous. De plus PAJEmploi ne vérifie pas le montant des IE puisqu'il ne connait pas non plus le nombre de jours et d'heures réelles effectués, seulement le temps payé, ni ce que prevoit le contrat. 
Il n'y a que si le salarié part au tribunal et prouve, contrat à l'appui, qu'il manque des sous que le PE pourrait être condamné à verser le reliquat. Sauf si le tribunal estime que l'AM ayant fait les calculs elle même... franchement je ne suis pas certaine.

Si j'ai un ami qui est PE et me pose la question, pour être certaine qu'il n'ait pas d'ennui je lui conseillerais de lui régler "3.95/jour de 9h et 4.01/jour de 10h" mais là c'est toi qui fais le calcul alors je ne sais pas trop.
Mais franchement pour 12cts/sem si je suis PE je préfère être dans les clous.


----------



## Dodo2a (30 Décembre 2022)

Nounousand2 pour tes journée à 10h tu es en dessous du minimum légal donc tu dois augmenter tes ie pour ces jours la


----------



## Nounousand02 (30 Décembre 2022)

Ok je vais faire sa alors mais du coup je vais être perdante . Je donne à chaque fin de mois un décompte des heure avec ie et ir donc dans chaque case je noter le meme montant chaque jour =3.95€ que ce soit pour 9h ou 10h . Du coup la il va falloir faire 2 calcul sinon il faut que je fasse un avenant pour augmenter mes IE?


----------



## Dodo2a (30 Décembre 2022)

Pas besoin d avenant normalement c est juste que tu appliques la loi .


----------



## Griselda (30 Décembre 2022)

Non si ton contrat dit que c'est 3.95/jour, pour les journées de 9h et moins ça reste 3.95. Ce n'est que pour les journées de 10h et plus que ce minimum contractuel devient en dessous du minimum obligatoire. Tu n'as donc pas besoin d'avenant mais bien la necessité de différencier les jours à 9h et ceux à plus de 9h pour le calcul juste et légal. Ton contrat de base mentionne 3.95€, ça ne pourra pas être revu à la baisse, pas son ton accord et un Avenant. Donc tu n'as aucune raison de présenter un Avenant mais pourquoi pas avertir les PE pour qu'ils ne soient pas etonnés.


----------



## Nounousand02 (30 Décembre 2022)

D accord je vais leur écrire sur ma feuille d'heure là petite modification lié à l'augmentation.A la base j'avais mis au contrat 3.95euro pour 9h et 10h pour ne pas avoir différent calcul car je n'étais pas en dessous mais la du coup je vais devoir augmenter à 4.01 du coup


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Décembre 2022)

Puisque vous notez sur votre feuille de présence dans une colonne ce n'est pas compliqué vous laissez vos 3.95 pour 9h (négociés au départ avec les PE qui étaient d'accord donc ne changez rien sur ce montant mais vous devez prendre vos 4.01 pour les journées de 10h c'est la LOI ! donc vous ne serez pas perdante !!! à vous de voir ...


----------



## stephy2 (30 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
@Nounousand02 : pourquoi voulez vous différencier les jours de - de 9h et ceux de + de 9h ? Vous pouvez laisser 4.01 pour les 4 jours! C'est ce que je fais. Je ne m'amuse pas à compter le nb de jours de chaque heures. De plus, je trouve que cela risque des conflits si un parent vient chercher son enfant avant par exemple!


----------



## Griselda (30 Décembre 2022)

Si elle veut passer à 4.01 sur les 4 jours y compris ceux de moins de 10h/jr prévu au contrat alors elle doit passer par un Avenant.
Si c'est le PE qui fait le calcul et le décide il fait comme il veut, il a le droit de donner plus que la loi et le contrat. Mais si c'est l'AM qui fait le calcul elle ne peut imposer une augmentation d'IE non prévue si elle ne se retrouve pas en dessous du minimum. Et le faire sans le dire ni Avenant c'est prendre le risque que si le PE se rends compte il aura le droit de demander à être remboursé du trop perçu, d'autant plus si "l'erreur" vient de l'AM, sans compter que ça mettrait à mal la confiance.


----------



## Nounousand02 (30 Décembre 2022)

En faite quand on a fais le contrat j'ai mis 3.95euro IE pour les 4 jours que ce soit 9 ou 10h .pour éviter les calcul fin de mois c'est moi qui les fais et les donne au PE pour la déclaration pajemploi .du coup je me disait que si je prenez 3.95 encor pour les 4 jours sa reviendrai au final à ne pas être payer en dessous du minimum à la fin du mois  et m'éviterai les calcul à chaque fois .


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Décembre 2022)

Oui mais là vous êtes en dessous pour 10h !!! et si vous notez en face de chaque jour ce n'est pas compliqué à faire les calculs je faisais ainsi !


----------



## Nounousand02 (31 Décembre 2022)

Oui mais du coup je suis perdante si je me base sur le minimum légale à cause de l'augmentation  je vais toucher moins qu avant en IE alors qu'à la base j'étais au dessus . Il va falloir que je fasse un avènement pour augmenter mes IE


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Décembre 2022)

Nounousand02, tu es toujours dans l'esprit de Noël si tu compte faire un avènement ! 😉😂


----------



## stephy2 (31 Décembre 2022)

@Griselda : je suis d accird avec toi. Quand je dis que je fais tous les jours au même tarif, même si une journée de moins de 9h dans la semaine, les parents sont au courant. Je leur dis que je ne m amuse pas à compter le nb de jours de - de 9h. Je prend la journée la plus longue et tous les autres jours la même chose.


----------



## stephy2 (31 Décembre 2022)

Les pe sont au courant mais noté sur contrat évidemment. Donc pas d avenant pour moi!


----------

